# Apex and Rival compatible?



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

*Answer found.*

Answer found.


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Answer found.


At least put a link... I'm a newbie too.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RoadFan said:


> At least put a link... I'm a newbie too.


if you have a question, ask...


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> if you have a question, ask...


Or Google first, and then ask ;-)


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Or goto the LBS first, then google, then ask.


----------

